# Rest In Peace Megan!



## x0emnem0x (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello everyone,

It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I am here to announce that we have lost someone very special from the Dims family today. 

Megan, aka HottiMegan, passed away this afternoon. The family has not released any information regarding the cause or arrangements. 

I had befriended her on Facebook awhile back and kept in touch through social media for a few years, and tonight her husband posted of her passing. She had been sick for awhile, so not entirely sure what went wrong. Please keep her family in your thoughts and prayers. 

Megan was such a great and beautiful person, mom, and wife. She will be dearly missed! 

View attachment 6000687B-253C-4724-B890-C5322EE0A6ED.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 11, 2017)

I'll keep you guys updated if I hear anything else.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2017)

I feel heartsick for her two young sons and husband 
I met Megan here in 2006, and have been friends with her since then.
Rest in Peace sweet Megan.
xo
Shosh


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 11, 2017)

May she rest in peace. My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## Tad (Aug 11, 2017)

This is such stunning news, she was such a strong presence that it is hard to grasp. My deepest sympathies to all who knew her in person, and especially to her family.


----------



## azerty (Aug 11, 2017)

Very sad news &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Tracii (Aug 11, 2017)

So sad and please keep us updated.
I really never chatted with her but from her posts she seemed really sweet.


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow, so sorry to hear this. Sincere condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm really sad about this, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 11, 2017)

How awful and unexpected! I enjoyed her posts- here and on FB.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 11, 2017)

RIP Megan! Condolences to Husband, Son, Family members and Friends.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 12, 2017)

Definitely so unexpected. My heart sunk when I read the update from her hubby. She was sick with some type of bug but had made an update about feeling better and then he posted the update on her FB about her passing. So confusing and sad.


----------



## curvluver (Aug 13, 2017)

RIP Megan. My sincerest condolences go out to her Family and Friends.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 14, 2017)

Since I'm fairly new here, I didn't ever converse with Megan but I can see from the various posts that she was highly thought of. My prayers go with her and to her family.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 14, 2017)

She was a wonderful woman.


----------



## W0lf (Aug 15, 2017)

Sad news. RIP Megan


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 16, 2017)

So sorry to read of Megan's passing. I never had the pleasure of being her friend but she always seemed like a fun and cool lady.

My condolences to her family and friends.

Dennis


----------



## Cynthia (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that. Megan was such a kind, joyful person. She always had good tips for fellow vegetarians and almost-vegetarians.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 17, 2017)

My condolences to her friends and family


----------



## ohiofa (Aug 17, 2017)

WOW, I'm so sorry to hear that!!! RIP Megan.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 17, 2017)

Very sad to hear this. She was very sweet and was very much a part of the Dims through the years for me


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 23, 2017)

I didn't know Megan very well, but we were Facebook friends for the last many years. I admired her appetite for books, one a day it seemed most days, and her devotion to her family. She seemed like a really good person I would've enjoyed knowing IRL. I miss her presence in my online world and am very sad for her family and friends who must be devastated by her loss.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Aug 29, 2017)

How TERRIBLE. I knew her online. She was super nice. I'm SO sorry.


----------

